# Alfa Romeo GT 2006 - Alpine F1, Audison VRx, Dyn Esotar2 - AUSTRALIA



## shiny_car (Feb 11, 2009)

National Finals in Australia have just been run, and I happily took out Runners Up in Advanced2 Class (2-seat SQ class). I thought I would show some pics of the car.

Bit of background first: I've been an Alfista for years, and have owned this car since 2006. It's the second Alfa that I've installed a major build (first was a 156), and I recently did some upgrades, changing from Alpine V12 (incl MRV-F900) amplifiers to Audison VRx, and adding Dynaudio Esotar2 430 mids. This was the second season it has competed, and also took out Runners Up in 2009! *bummer*

Stereo details:
*HU: Alpine CDA-9885R (UK-spec with silver fascia)
*alternative sources: 2x Alpine CHA-S624 6-disc CD changers with digital outputs; 2x Alpine CHA-S634 6-disc CD/MP3 changers; Alpine iPod cable via KCE-350BT BlueTooth adaptor
*processor: Alpine F1 PXA-H900
*tweeters: Morel Supremo Piccolo, mounted in customised side mirror sail panels
*midranges: Dynaudio Esotar2 430, mounted in customised sealed kickpanel enclosures
*woofers: Dynaudio Esotar2 650, mounted in factory door positions; doors sealed and sound deadened with Dynamat Xtreme
*centre: single Morel Hybrid4 4" driver
*rear speakers: disconnected
*subwoofer: single Image Dynamics IDMAX12v3-D4, mounted inverted in 1.3cuft sealed enclosure
*tweeter + midrange amplifier: Audison VRx4.300.1 EX, with Class A ACB-1 module for midrange channels; TRM6 CS end caps
*woofer amplifier: Audison VRx2.400.2 CS, TRM6 CS end caps
*subwoofer amplifier: Audison VRx1.500.1 EX, with metal centre strip, TRM6 CS end caps
*centre amplifier: Audison SRx2.1, using only one channel
*electrics: Optima D34 Yellow Top battery, Stinger HPM wiring, distribution blocks, 2x 1 farad stiffening capacitors (direct connection into Audison amplifiers)

The boot features MDF wood false floor and mounting structures, fibreglass side panels covered in vinyl, subbox and processor trim sprayed black/clear coat and machine polished to piano-black finish.

All design and installation was performed by myself. Car audio is a hobby, so it's done in my spare time. 

Car details:
*Kyalami Black with red leather interior
*3.2L V6 engine, 6spd manual gearbox, Q2 LSD; stainless front pipes, highflow main cats, stainless rear muffler
*19x8.5" 2-piece ATP Tecnoforming Nido D'Ape wheels, Toyo 225/35 tyres
*Tarox F2000 grooved brake discs, Ferodo DS2500 front pads / DS Performance rear pads
*KONI Sport shock absorbers, Eibach Pro Kit springs

Car pics:














































Stereo pics:


----------



## shiny_car (Feb 11, 2009)

If you have time, and are interested, I have galleries of all the progress shots:
PictureTrail: Online Photo Sharing, Social Network, Image Hosting, Online Photo Albums
PictureTrail: Online Photo Sharing, Social Network, Image Hosting, Online Photo Albums
PictureTrail: Online Photo Sharing, Social Network, Image Hosting, Online Photo Albums
PictureTrail: Online Photo Sharing, Social Network, Image Hosting, Online Photo Albums
PictureTrail: Online Photo Sharing, Social Network, Image Hosting, Online Photo Albums
PictureTrail: Online Photo Sharing, Social Network, Image Hosting, Online Photo Albums
PictureTrail: Online Photo Sharing, Social Network, Image Hosting, Online Photo Albums

Thanks for looking, and thanks for any feedback. 

I'm now completing an older Alfa Romeo 155 (1994 model), featuring Alpine F1 (series 1), Sinfoni amplifiers, Sinfoni 3-way S-series front speakers, and Morel Ultimo sub. Should be ready by end of January for the Australian 2011 SQ season. Not as elaborate, but has the potential to sound better!


----------



## toysoldier3646 (Jan 25, 2010)

gorgeous car. makes me wish they were easy to obtain in the states


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

Bad ASS!!!


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

That is one sexy car and install! Superb work mate!


----------



## Cablguy184 (Oct 7, 2010)

Awesome Ride Bro ...


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

Alpha's have one of the prettiest engines in a modest priced car. Red leather in a black car, how could you go wrong with that? Nice gear and install! Congrats on the comp.


----------



## cgw (Jan 31, 2009)

Awesome car, awesome equip & awesome install, CONGRATS

How do the Esotars sound in the doors, do they get down pretty low?

Why did you choose the Morel tweets instead of the Esotar 110s?


----------



## shiny_car (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the kind feedback. 



cgw said:


> How do the Esotars sound in the doors, do they get down pretty low?
> 
> Why did you choose the Morel tweets instead of the Esotar 110s?


The Esotar2 650 woofers can hit nice and hard. I have the HP filter set at 100Hz, 18dB/oct slope; so it's not that low. Sub overlaps, with its LP set at 112Hz, 12dB/oct slope (no real science to this, except for combo of listening and RTA).

The 650s are bandpassed between 100Hz up to 400Hz (12dB/oct slope). So they don't cover a wide range, and can focus on doing this limited bandwidth properly. They have plenty of power behind them too, with the amp rated at 250WRMS/ch; I don't utilise all this power because they cannot handle that much, but plenty of headroom.

I haven't had the 650s playing much lower, but I'm confident they could if I wanted.

The 430 mids are playing wideband, with xovers set at 315Hz (12dB/oct) and 4kHz (6dB/oct). They cope with this easily, and being on-axis, I have very nice imaging.

I have been fond of both Dynaudio and Morel for years (have previously had Esotec Dyns, and also normal size (large format) Morel Supremo and old series Hybrid components). I chose the Morel Piccolo because of previous experience with the large format Supremo, I wanted a smaller tweeter and not large format (for ease of installation), and cost; the Dyn Esotar2 110 are over twice the price here in Australia (Dyn = A$1699 vs Morel = A$689). I've never auditioned the E2 110, but I am very happy with the Morel Piccolo. I don't think the Dyn pose good value...to me.


----------



## TEGBOY (May 4, 2008)

I had the pleasure of spending 12+ hours riding and driving this beautiful creation recently. All I can say, its truly a work of art. The install is beautiful and sounds fantastic.

Well done my friend!


----------



## jas (Aug 13, 2005)

excellent work well done

love the new E430 mids


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

fellow Aussie here who can asure all DIYMA readers that this car is every bit better in the flesh.
Everything from the deep black "mirror" finish paint, to the little details like the molded dual fuse holders in the engine bay to the exquisite kick panels... all class, all quality.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Awesome Dude! Love that car!


----------



## shiny_car (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks guys, including my Oz friends!


----------



## freemind (Sep 11, 2008)

Dude, you have one very sweet car and a stellar set up!


----------

